# Trade Talk



## ChadWick (Jun 26, 2006)

This thread is all trade talks or rumors. So post any trade ideas, rumors, thing you think will help our team, signings, pretty much anything, ect. here.

So start posting :biggrin: 




Blazers8


----------



## ChadWick (Jun 26, 2006)

Did you see this?

WOW


Clippers Owner Sued 



Blazers8


----------



## ChadWick (Jun 26, 2006)

Ok. I was thinking about a trade to get rid of Darius.

Darius Miles

for

Austin Croshere


I don't know if Croshere can still hit the three and deep twos anymore, but he was a pretty impressive shooter. Do you think Dallas would do this?

*Stats:*
Croshere-PPG-8.2 RPG-5.3 APG-1.2
Miles-PPG-14.0 RPG-4.6 APG-1.8


Think they'd do it. I would if I was Dallas.



Blazers8


----------



## dwood615 (Jul 20, 2004)

i wouldnt want to do it....thats just me


----------



## Blaze (Jan 25, 2003)

Magloire and Miles for Grant Hill. Hill's in the last year of his contract and when his 16 mill. and D. Anderson's 9 mill. are gone, it frees up money next year to go after free agents, like Rashard Lewis, if he opts out.


----------



## dudleysghost (Mar 24, 2006)

Trade Miles for:

1. Marko Jaric and Mark Madsen

2. Jerome James and change

3. Malik Rose

4. Adonal Foyle

5. Juwon Howard and change

6. Jeff Foster and change

7. Chris Mihm and Aaron McKie

8. Brian Cardinal and change (or maybe Miles + Magloire for Cardinal and Eddie Jones)

Anyone think any teams would accept one of those trades? I'm not optimistic, but I don't see anything better that appears even remotely plausible.

Edit: we also have umpteen future 2nd round picks to use, so consider them all available if they could help make one of those trades happen.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

Blazers8 said:


> This thread is all trade talks or rumors. So post any trade ideas, rumors, thing you think will help our team, signings, pretty much anything, ect. here.
> 
> So start posting :biggrin:
> 
> ...


Blazer8, are you Zidane/Chromezilla?


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

Nate McVillain said:


> Blazer8, are you Zidane/Chromezilla?


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## The Sebastian Express (Mar 3, 2005)

Ha! Blazers8 shows the ability to use proper grammar. As if Zidane/Chromezilla ever did such a thing.


----------



## ChadWick (Jun 26, 2006)

Nate McVillain said:


> Blazer8, are you Zidane/Chromezilla?




No


----------



## ChadWick (Jun 26, 2006)

The Sebastian Express said:


> Ha! Blazers8 shows the ability to use proper grammar. As if Zidane/Chromezilla ever did such a thing.




What do you mean?




Blazers8


----------



## ChadWick (Jun 26, 2006)

dudleysghost said:


> Trade Miles for:
> 
> 1. Marko Jaric and Mark Madsen
> 
> ...



I think Memphis might do the one you made.#8




Blazers8


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

Here is my idea, it cant happen until after August 28, I think. 

Raef LaFrentz and Juan Dixon for Quentin Richardson and Malik Rose(Maby Mardy Collins also).


Ok, now here is a deal that doesnt trade Miles and adds a bit of salary. But, I think this would be a fantastic deal for Portland. Miles would, presumably, play much better with the company of his teammate QRich. If you look at his career timeline, he was not consitered a "cancer" or "bad seed" until his trade from Los Angeles to Cleveland. This deal makes the presumption that QRich is a good influience on Miles. Q is also a much more talented player than anyone we send out. He is a very capabale scorer, with above average rebounding skills and a post up game that is amongst the best at his position. Malik is old, and somewhat hobbled, but he would be a nice 3rd string PF and could provide toughness. This deal somewhat takes us out of rebuilding mode, but also doesnt sacrafice any young players

As for NY. They are activley shopping Q, beacause they have about 400 other guard/forewards. Malik is also seldom used. Raef is a big man that could get a bit of PF as Curry's backup.



PG- J.Jack/B.Roy/D.Dickau
SG- Q.Richardson/B.Roy/M.Webster
SF- D.Miles/M.Webster/T.Outlaw
PF- Z.Randolph/L.Aldridge/M.Rose
C- J.Magloire/J.Pryzbilla/L.Aldridge


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

ThatBlazerGuy said:


> Here is my idea, it cant happen until after August 28, I think.
> 
> Raef LaFrentz and Juan Dixon for Quentin Richardson and Malik Rose(Maby Mardy Collins also).
> 
> ...


The only thing I dislike about this is we _may_ limit Roy's minutes by doing it. I guess it depends on how many minutes he's playing at the point, but if with this scenario he can still get 25-30 mpg, I might be inclined to do it.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

> The only thing I dislike about this is we may limit Roy's minutes by doing it. I guess it depends on how many minutes he's playing at the point, but if with this scenario he can still get 25-30 mpg, I might be inclined to do it.


I also think this may result in Roy's minutes being cut, at SG. I personally think Roy is our 2nd best point guard, so therefore should get the backup minutes. Dan isnt terrible, but Roy is a better pure PG compared to him. I think the minutes would look a bit like this after the above deal....

PG- J.Jack(30)/B.Roy(15)/D.Dickau(3)
SG- Q.Richardson(30)/B.Roy(14)/M.Webster(4)
SF- D.Miles(32)/M.Webster(16)/T.Outlaw
PF- Z.Randolph(32)/L.Aldridge(16)/M.Rose
C- J.Magloire(30)/J.Pryzbilla(25)/L.Aldridge(3)

All starters play quality minutes, but we still develop the young guns. Roy ends up with about 30mpg, Webster with about 20mpg and LaMarcus with about 19mpg.


----------



## ChadWick (Jun 26, 2006)

I am not sure about all of this, but here is a 3-team trade.








Warriors Get:







Zach Randolph







Hakim Warrick









Blazers Get:








Monta Ellis







Patrick O'Bryant







Troy Murphy







Brian Cardinal







Mickael Pietrus







Eddie Jones









Grizzlies get:








Raef LaFrentz







Travis Outlaw







Ike Diogu







Darius Miles


Blazers Would have 15/16 Players on the roster, so they are at the max/or above no matter what. Blazers get Expiring contracts. Jones-1yr. Cardinal-4yrs. Pietrus-1yr. Ellis-2yrs. Murphy-5yrs. O'Bryant-2yrs. Jones has been around for ever so he will be rietiring soon anyways, so no need to re-sign him, he might not do too bad, but I wouldn't re-sign him. Same with Pietrus, except, I'd re-sign him, he is pretty decent, or has he got injured lately? I don't follow him or hear about him much. Murphy is just good. Ellis did good in the few games I saw him play in, he also expires in 2 yrs. but we could just trade him and use him as an expiring/throw-in for another team. And, we get rid of Miles/Z-Bo/Outlaw. Miles, has the worst attitude, and all the other crap you all know, or should. Z-Bo, is either working out to get strong and skinny because he actually wants to try more this year, or he just cant get a girlfriend becuase he was so chunky. He also has a bad attitude occasionaly. Outlaw, to dumb to be on our team. The kid knew one play, yes, only one last season. Even ask Mike Rice.





Blazers8


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

You really hate Golden State dont you.


----------



## Anonymous Gambler (May 29, 2006)

Personally, I like this trade

Magloire and Webster (try to hold off on giving Webster if possible)

for Al Harrington

It puts us back in the playoffs.

Jack
Roy
Harrington
Randolph
Pryzbilla


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Randolph and Miles for

1) Grant Hill (but will not happen)
2) Eddie Jones and Mike Miller
3) Jalen Rose and Channing Frye

Miles for
4) Trenton Hassell and Mark Madsen
5) Desmond Mason


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Trader Bob said:


> Randolph and Miles for
> 
> 1) Grant Hill (but will not happen)
> 2) Eddie Jones and Mike Miller
> ...


Number 5 would be a home run if New Orleans went for it. :yes:


----------



## Blazer Maven (Sep 27, 2005)

Anonymous Gambler said:


> Personally, I like this trade
> 
> Magloire and Webster (try to hold off on giving Webster if possible)
> 
> ...


Harrington is another version of SAR, a tweener who can post up SF's or go outside against PF's but cannot defend either.

Webster has a higher ceiling than Harrington and his shooting allows the Blazers to spread the floor.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

I would never deal Webster for Al, and I really would like Harrington on this team. Mags and a few 2nd round picks should get it done, IMO.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

HOWIE said:


> Number 5 would be a home run if New Orleans went for it. :yes:


I would even be willing to throw in $3 mill cash of Paul Allens money and a few 2nd round picks as well if that is what it takes. Mighty generous of me.. its not my money


----------



## Superblaze (Aug 6, 2006)

I like Randolph and Miles for Mike Miller and Eddie Jones. Two players that can play both shotting gaurd and small forward. Plus the leadership of Jones and the pure shooting from Miller.


----------



## dudleysghost (Mar 24, 2006)

Superblaze said:


> I like Randolph and Miles for Mike Miller and Eddie Jones. Two players that can play both shotting gaurd and small forward. Plus the leadership of Jones and the pure shooting from Miller.


I wonder what Memphis is trying to do. They traded Battier away for Stro and Gay, which seems like an ok move, but they haven't seemed to do anything else. They have a fairly big salary number, and despite making the playoffs attendence is low and their franchise is losing bunches of money. Have they even spent their MLE this year? I don't think they have, even though their only big men are Gasol, Tsakalidis and Brian Skinner. Would they be willing to take on all that salary for Miles and Zach, even if they send out Miller's? Somehow, I doubt it. I bet they are trying to increase their salary efficiency, in which case Miles and Zach wouldn't appeal to them at all unless we threw in a great future pick or a young prospect, which I wouldn't want to do.


----------



## ChadWick (Jun 26, 2006)

dudleysghost said:


> I wonder what Memphis is trying to do. They traded Battier away for Stro and Gay, which seems like an ok move, but they haven't seemed to do anything else. They have a fairly big salary number, and despite making the playoffs attendence is low and their franchise is losing bunches of money. Have they even spent their MLE this year? I don't think they have, even though their only big men are Gasol, Tsakalidis and Brian Skinner. Would they be willing to take on all that salary for Miles and Zach, even if they send out Miller's? Somehow, I doubt it. I bet they are trying to increase their salary efficiency, in which case Miles and Zach wouldn't appeal to them at all unless we threw in a great future pick or a young prospect, which I wouldn't want to do.



Wait, did you just say memphis's big man are Gasol, Tsakalidis and BRIAN SKINNER?????

Brian Skinner is on the Bucks!


Not the Grizz



Blazers8


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Anonymous Gambler said:


> Personally, I like this trade
> 
> Magloire and Webster (try to hold off on giving Webster if possible)
> 
> ...


Giving up on someone like Webster for someone like Harrington just feels like bad, bad idea.


----------



## dudleysghost (Mar 24, 2006)

Blazers8 said:


> Wait, did you just say memphis's big man are Gasol, Tsakalidis and BRIAN SKINNER?????
> 
> Brian Skinner is on the Bucks!
> 
> ...


Yeah, I meant to say Brian Cardinal. Everyone please find it in their hearts to forgive me :guitar: 

I also forgot to mentino Stro again, so Memphis big men are Gasol, Stro, Cardinal and Tsakalidis, which still leaves them pretty thin up front IMO.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Cardinal's more of a small forward, so I wouldn't call him a big man.


----------



## dudleysghost (Mar 24, 2006)

SheedSoNasty said:


> Cardinal's more of a small forward, so I wouldn't call him a big man.


Exactly. Gasol is good, but Swift, Cardinal and Tsakalidis aren't. That's why I think that if the Grizz were really willing to spend to get better they would be chasing another free agent big man, but it seems like they don't want to spend. They appear to be heading towards rebuilding mode.


----------



## ChadWick (Jun 26, 2006)

dudleysghost said:


> Exactly. Gasol is good, but Swift, Cardinal and Tsakalidis aren't. That's why I think that if the Grizz were really willing to spend to get better they would be chasing another free agent big man, but it seems like they don't want to spend. They appear to be heading towards rebuilding mode.



True. They could be in the chase for Al Harrington, Voshon Lenard, Bonzi Wells(again), Kelvin Cato some veterans that are still decent. But they seem to be all ready and set for 07. Unless they are having discussions with teams that have not been metioned. I don't know. Just a guess :whoknows: 



Blazers8


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

If the Grizzlies want to finally win a playoff game, they either need to get Swift to play for them, and actually be a post player, or get a decent center to put next to Gasol. 

If Damon is atleast decent next year, or hope that Lowry can come in and contribute a little next year, for them to sniff the playoffs. Bobby Jackson left for NOK, so they have Damon/Jones/Miller/Swift/Gasol with Gay off the bench. Gasol will probably average in the neighborhood of 20/10, and Miller will have another pretty big year, but I just don't see Memphis going anywhere. They are putting quite a bit of stock of their season into their rookies.


----------



## ChadWick (Jun 26, 2006)

How bout this?


Darius Miles
Juan Dixon

For

Gerald Wallace
Brevin Knight


You like?  


Blazers8


----------



## JFizzleRaider (Nov 1, 2004)

Blazers8 said:


> How bout this?
> 
> 
> Darius Miles
> ...


Are The Bobcats being held at gun point to make this deal?


----------



## ChadWick (Jun 26, 2006)

JFizzleRaider said:


> Are The Bobcats being held at gun point to make this deal?



I know.....it sux....just an idea.


----------



## tobybennett (Jun 12, 2003)

I really only see Miles going to Minnesota for Jaric, but that got shutdown awhile ago. It looks like the Knicks have some genuine interest in Miles, would anyone want Jamal Crawford in return. He is one of the only Knicks that I actually don't mind and would like to see on the Blazers.


----------



## ChadWick (Jun 26, 2006)

I don't know bout Crawford, he shot 40% which is good, but he shoots whenever he thinks he is open, just like Juan Dixon...We won't get someone good like Crawford for Miles anyways....But I wouldn't mind THAT much, if he did us good I wouldn't mind...




Blazers8


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

If we dont think we can re-sign Mags, I would like this deal...

Mags and Outlaw for Mike Miller, Stromile Swift and Alexander Johnson.


----------



## wizmentor (Nov 10, 2005)

I'd like to see something like

Magliore + Miles + Dixon

for

Eddies Jones + Rudy Gay + Change


----------



## ChadWick (Jun 26, 2006)

wizmentor said:


> I'd like to see something like
> 
> Magliore + Miles + Dixon
> 
> ...


Not gonna happen


----------



## ChadWick (Jun 26, 2006)

ThatBlazerGuy said:


> If we dont think we can re-sign Mags, I would like this deal...
> 
> Mags and Outlaw for Mike Miller, Stromile Swift and Alexander Johnson.


Also not gonna happen


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Nice topic! Sadly, I had to change my idea...


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Now my idea is...

Portland trade Darius Miles to Minnesota, Travis Outlaw to GS and Juan Dixon to Cleveland;
Cleveland trade Alexandar Pavlovic to GS; Ira Newble to Portland;
Minnesota trade Marko Jaric to Portland and Mark Madsen to Cleveland;
GS trade Zarko Cabarkapa and Michael Pietrus to Portland;


Portland have nice assets after this move. They add two defensive guards/forwards, one in Michael Pietrus, which could fit nicely with McMillan defensive style and can have a good future in his front... Ira Newble won't play much, but he can also defend fine. In Zarko, a shooting SF that have an expiring contract. McMillan can try to use him like a poor version of Radmanovic. Jaric add versatility, since he can play both PG, SG and SF.

Cleveland add a PG/SG in Dixon. Although he isn't a pure PG, he will be more useful than Pavlovic, since Cavs already have Luke Jackson to backup Lebron. In Madsen, another option as a PF, will have more use than Ira.

Minny add Miles.

GS add in Pavlovic and Outlaw two good options to play SF, they don't seem much satisfied with Dunleavy Jr.


----------



## hoojacks (Aug 12, 2004)

Ricky Davis and Darius Miles on the same team? Sweet sassy mollassy!


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Just say no to Jaric in a Blazer uniform :nonono:


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

Here is an idea...

Darius Miles, Juan Dixon, Travis Outlaw and a future 2nd round pick for Mike Dunleavy, Mickael Pietrus, Chris Taft and Zarko. 

Why GS Does It
GS needs athletic players that can defend. Miles fills the bill. He would be a great running mate next to Baron and JRich. Darius would flourish as a 3rd option on a running team. Dixon provides another bench scorer, giving them a dangerous scoring duo off the bench in Juan and Monta Ellis. Outlaw is a intriguing prospect that is able to give 15 minutes of spot minutes at PF and SF.

PG- Baron Davis/Monta Ellis/Keith McLeod
SG- Jason Richardson/Juan Dixon/Calbert Cheaney
SF- Darius Miles/Travis Outlaw/Devin Brown
PF- Troy Murphy/Ike Diogu/Andris Biedrinis
C- Adonal Foyle/Andris Biedrinis/Patrick O'Bryant

Why Portland Does It
I think, talent wise, Portland makes out well. Dunleavy is overpaid, but is also a well rounded player that had a very, very off season during 05/06. I think he can bounce back and become an adequate starter for a few years, at the least. Pietrus is a promising player, and makes up for some of the lost athlecism. He needs a new contract, but could be re-signed if he grabs the starting job or proves to be a valuable backup. Taft is another promising player. He has the strength to play center, and is pretty athletic. We have lots of centers and power forewards, but we can bring Taft along slowly. Zarko might be cut, but can be a good offensive mismatch at SF or PF for a few minutes a game. 

PG- J.Jack/B.Roy/D.Dickau/S.Rodriguez
SG- B.Roy/M.Pietrus/M.Webster
SF- M.Dunleavy/M.Webster/Z.Carbakapa
PF- Z.Randolph/L.Aldridge/R.LaFrentz/C.Taft
C- J.Magloire/J.Pryzbilla/R.LaFrentz/C.Taft


----------



## Stepping Razor (Apr 24, 2004)

ThatBlazerGuy said:


> Here is an idea...
> 
> Darius Miles, Juan Dixon, Travis Outlaw and a future 2nd round pick for Mike Dunleavy, Mickael Pietrus, Chris Taft and Zarko.
> 
> ...


I think the Blazers *might* be able to get Pietrus off the Warriors if they are willing to take on Dunleavy's big contract (or maybe Troy Murphy's). But I think Taft would be a dealbreaker for the Warriors. My impression down here in the Bay Area is that they like him a lot.

Maybe something like Magloire, Miles, and Outlaw for Murphy, Dunleavy, and Pietrus?

We'd take on a lot of salary, though. Not sure if it's really worth it.

Stepping Razor


----------



## Superblaze (Aug 6, 2006)

Couldn't we just trade Darius Miles for Mike Dunleavy. It would get rid of miles and give us an okay small forward who is still young and can shoot pretty well.


----------

